# storri and gilleni



## dihsmaj (May 13, 2011)

Anyone have any good info?
Whoops didn't mean to have gilleni in the title.


----------



## GeneticProject (May 13, 2011)

Try google first yeah.?

http://www.varanus.nl/V_storri_beschr_eng.htm


----------



## dihsmaj (May 13, 2011)

Already seen that.


----------



## GeneticProject (May 13, 2011)

Why flood forums here with pointless questions then.?

Perhaps invest in a field guide, it should answer all your questions.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 13, 2011)

barf21 said:


> Why flood forums here with pointless questions then.?
> 
> Perhaps invest in a field guide, it should answer all your questions.


Not sure if it's too much of a field guide, but I read the section on storri in Keeping & Breeding Australian Lizards.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 13, 2011)

barf21 said:


> Try google first yeah.?
> 
> Varanus storri description


 
Don't get pissy with him, that's not a very good care sheet anyway.


----------



## GeneticProject (May 13, 2011)

Afraid you missed my point.


----------



## sookie (May 13, 2011)

What point?that sometimes the first person who replies to a help thread isn't worth reading the post?Why be like that barf21?it's friday the 13th........nasty things walk the earth tonight,don't be one of them.I would love to know as much as i can about all monitors before purchasing my first one.


----------



## saximus (May 13, 2011)

I think Barf's point was that some members find it better to make new threads and have things handed to them than trying to find it for themselves. Personally I think the link he provided had lots of useful information. Considering the OP didn't mention anything about what information was wanted that was a reasonable response. Plimpy if you want specific information then ask for specific information


----------



## dihsmaj (May 13, 2011)

saximus said:


> I think Barf's point was that some members find it better to make new threads and have things handed to them than trying to find it for themselves. Personally I think the link he provided had lots of useful information. Considering the OP didn't mention anything about what information was wanted that was a reasonable response. Plimpy if you want specific information then ask for specific information


 
I've already googled and all, I just wanted as much info as I could get from the users.


----------



## saximus (May 13, 2011)

So what do you want to know? Saying "I just wanted as much info as I could get from the users" is too broad especially when people like Barf try to help and you say "I already saw that"


----------



## dihsmaj (May 13, 2011)

saximus said:


> So what do you want to know? Saying "I just wanted as much info as I could get from the users" is too broad especially when people like Barf try to help and you say "I already saw that"


 
What I meant was, just general knowledge about storri by the keepers. 
Now that I think about it, this is a pretty stupid thread.


----------



## sookie (May 13, 2011)

Im soz saximus,jumped the wrong way...as i do.But sometimes i too learn for others experiences more than 'book learning' if you understand my meaning.


----------



## GeneticProject (May 14, 2011)

saximus said:


> I think Barf's point was that some members find it better to make new threads and have things handed to them than trying to find it for themselves. Personally I think the link he provided had lots of useful information. Considering the OP didn't mention anything about what information was wanted that was a reasonable response. Plimpy if you want specific information then ask for specific information


 
+1 Right on the money mate.


----------

